# Rewards



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you view rewards? 
Please list both your Enneagram type and your MBT.

For me it's not so much about the reward itself but more along the lines of the recognition that comes with the reward(s).

INTP
3w2-5w4-8w7


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ISTJ 6w7

I define a reward as positive reinforcement for completing some action. If you liked recognition and got it after doing something, that's a reward. Rewards aren't actually all that special. When you pay for something, you get it. That is a reward. Of course, rewards that you put more effort to get are more satisfying.


----------



## candymountain (Nov 26, 2011)

Rewards are just something that makes you happy and makes you feel motivated. For example if I am being classically conditioned to be a certain way (to get rid of a negative aspect of myself) and every time I dont do what the negative aspect is, I get a piece of candy lol (referring to The Big Bang Theory). THAT is a reward. and I feel like rewards are good but we gotta be careful because we dont want to be "training" everyone around us and we ourselves dont want to be "trained."
I am a 2w1/3 forgot the others sorry. and I have been investigating it but looks like an ESFJ.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> For me it's *not so much about the reward itself but more along the lines of the recognition that comes with the reward(s).*


^ This. Pretty much word for word. 

ISTJ
3w2-9w1-5w6


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

I really don't like physical rewards. And I don't like any kind of big to-do over anything I do. A simple "I'm proud of your" or a smile are more than enough for me. Any more and I just get embarrassed and awkward.
ISFJ, type 5 [don't know the rest of it]


----------



## DeadMilkman (Jan 31, 2012)

I prefer a solid "good job" or thumbs up and that's enough for me. Problem I have is that it leads me to think that it might be enough for others when they're expecting a lot more recognition from me when they (in their minds) really go out of their way.....when in actuality they may just be performing up to the expectations.

If I think someone is really deserving of a higher level or recognition, I'll make a big deal of it. But people don't seem to do that often.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

DeadMilkman said:


> I prefer a solid "good job" or thumbs up and that's enough for me. *Problem I have is that it leads me to think that it might be enough for others when they're expecting a lot more recognition from me when they (in their minds) really go out of their way*.....when in actuality they may just be performing up to the expectations.
> 
> If I think someone is really deserving of a higher level or recognition, I'll make a big deal of it. But people don't seem to do that often.


I have that same problem a lot as well. For me, I don't like when people say 'thank you'. A smile is plenty. I prefer facial expressions to words. So I tend to just smile at someone when they do something for me. And then they get annoyed and I remember that most people want to hear it. So I say thank you but by then they think I'm just saying it so they stop being offended.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

My reward is always the satisfaction that I "defeated" said obstacle, be it a person, time limit, standard, or otherwise. I like finishing something, standing back, and saying "hell yes. I did that and you can all just suck it." Although I don't share this pleasure with other people. I revel in my own success privately. 

Of course, after about 40 minutes of glorification I think "well if you could do it, it probably wasn't that hard. stop being lazy, get up, and find something else to do. move!"

Don't really give myself a break. 

EDIT: I don't usually get physical rewards for my efforts. And recognition from other people is more often awkward than nice. I'd like a "thank you" and nothing else. People who brag to others about my achievements or accomplishments kind of weird me out. There's no way to respond to that without sounding like you're A) fishing for compliments [when you try and say it's not that big a deal] or B) arrogant [when you respond "yeah, I know, right?"]. It's a lose lose situation.

ESTJ
3w4

Suspected tri-type: 317 or 378


----------

